# How to make a vibrating bed?



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone know of a way to make a bed vibrate? It can be a conventional bed/our bed, crib, pack-and-play or hanging bed (we have a Canoe)--doesn't matter. It looks like there used to be a crib vibrating device but it appears to have been discontinued. There's a vibrating crib mattress but not sure how well it works (would love to hear stories). It's a conventional mattress but I suppose we could use a cover to cut down on the chemical exposure.

I realize making a bed vibrate isn't ideal (please no flames) but I'm really desperate. DD is 10 months old and has had severe sleep issues for the last 8 months or so. A typical night she wakes up at least every hour, often nursing for hours at a time. On a good night, she might sleep for one two hour stretch. This cannot possibly be good for her! A baby certainly needs more sleep than this. Also, I'm getting 2-3 hours of sleep on average and I can't do this much longer. I'm constantly exhausted and not only does that not make me a terribly good mommy, I'm also worried about doing damage to my body (adrenal glands for example).

The only way she sleeps is in the car or on daddy's lap if he's bouncing/vibrating his leg. I'm just thinking vibrating her sleeping space is worth a shot.

We've tried every suggestion that's been made short of CIO (which we won't do). I'm on an extremely restricted diet to deal with every fathomable food allergen or sensitivity--we've had her tested using multiple methods. We've altered her sleeping space/conditions in every possible way and we've also tried the No Cry Sleep Solution. The next step (which we just started) is to transition to a full blow candida diet to deal with a possible candida infection in both her and I. So we're making every effort to address every other possibility but in the mean time, I need a stop gap measure. At this point I just need her to sleep and it doesn't matter much how it happens. I honestly can't be concerned about creating bad habits, etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Amatullah0 (Apr 7, 2009)

props to you mama, I know that I wouldn't be able to deal in such a situation, you're so much stronger than me!

I'm sure you've tried all of this before, but have you: made sure she's very full? turn on a fan or white noise machine? let her sleep in your bed, or nurse her at night, or let her sleep in your arms? saying "shhhhhh" loudly into her ear? when I was desperate, I've put ds to sleep in on my back, then taken a nap with him still on my back, and me laying on my stomach in a weird position.

if you still want to find a way to make the bed vibrate, my first thought would be to get something smaller that vibrates and you could put next to her. my second thought refers to vibrating motel beds.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Amatullah0! Yes, we've tried the various ways of having her sleep, white noise, etc. We've co-slept since day one) but we've tried having her in her own bed (in case I was somehow waking her)--ultimately she seems to do better sleeping with me. I appreciate the ideas though









Turns out they still make the "magic fingers" things that used to be in motel beds. I got it ordered and it should be here by the end of the week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## porcelina (May 2, 2007)

I totally feel for you. DS (now 28 months) was a horrible sleeper, had similar nights to those you are describing at that age. I honestly feel that some kids are just more sensitive to their environment and feel things more intensely. To this day, he is a pretty bad sleeper, though it has gotten better (save the last couple of weeks) with age.

Anyway, at one point, I had this whole plan, if I could just get the mattress to vibrate, everything would be fine!! I looked into the crib thing that simulates being driven in a car (ridiculously expensive), and then realized I had "the answer" right in front of me. The pack and play we purchased had a vibrate option. There is a little round vibrating piece that lays under the mattress, and causes the whole thing to vibrate. It is about the size of a very large egg (a bit bigger than a real egg, but about the same shape too, but with two sides a bit flat). It was connected to an electric cord that could be activated with a switch on the pack n play. Well, I had DH rig it so that I could press the button from where I was in bed and it would turn on across the room.

So, we got this whole thing rigged, and I imagined this happy scenario where baby wakes up, cries, I press a button, and he gets lulled back to sleep. Presto! He was happy, I was happy. Just with the click of a button. From my bed.

You know what? It didn't work. At all. Not a chance. He still cried. He wanted me.

So, if you're really desperate, you might be able to find anything that vibrates and just put it under the mattress (I'm sure you could buy a cheap vibrator), and then rig it so that you can turn it on from your bed. However, be forewarned that it may just be a pipe dream!!


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks...I'm keeping my fingers crossed but you could very well be right.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

i had a very cheep vibrating blow up travel pillow. i took the vibrator unit out of it and placed it under a pillow in the bed or just on the bed. if you see a cheep used bouncie chair you can take the vibrator box off of it and use it alone.


----------



## Shanny2032 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have both the vibrating crib mattress and the contraption that attaches to a crib/bassinett/pack and play. My daughter has never slept a night in her crib so the mattress was a waste but I did use it with a baby I nannied for before and it worked well but does go off after 45 minutes (I think, don't remember exactly). The other thing I bought (pretty sure on amazon, let me know if you still cant find and I will look for it) when she was an infant and I was trying to get her to nap (she comes to work with me during the day, I am still a Nanny). It was OK but like pp mentioned not the cure all I was hoping for. What has worked BEYOND well for us is a swing frame that her car seat (infant seat) drops into made by graco. I bought 2 - one for work and one for home. I lent someone the home one ages ago since she sleeps with me and I have time to lay down with her on the weekends. The other is still at work and we still use it everyday - and she just turned 17 months! She is only about 20 pounds so still under the weight limit for the car seat but she is technically too long (she has been in a toddler car seat for ages so I just leave the graco in the swing now). We are very slowly working on her napping on a comforter on the floor but it has literally been a lifesaver for almost a year and a half. I bought both on craigslist for less than $20. It eats batteries like crazy, but it's worth a 2 hour nap to me anyday! She is a horrible sleeper anyway but at least I know I can get some work done during the day!


----------



## buckeye_bebe (May 16, 2006)

The only thing I can think of is a bed shaker, for the deaf or hard of hearing. Good luck!


----------

